# Girls rule, boys suck again! 11/11 Vday



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Morning all,
Just wanted to report our veteran's day get away. Started out a little late, left my buddy's house around 7 with the wives and my daughter in tow. Fishing on the Lori K, we drugged the boat over to Sherman's cove for a quick launch towards the south east. Made bait at the Mass, plenty of pinfish and hard tails. The plan was to stay in state waters and not make a long day of it, didn't wont to piss off the wives. Weather and seas were just right, 1-2, slack current and hardly no wind. Got out around 8 miles dropping on several spot with not much action. Small AJ's and porgies. Moved again and Lori gets two nice ARS on two drops! 
Moved several more times and bam, the screen just lit up! :thumbup: I'm talking curved returns on the screen at multiple depths. Jan yells, "something real nice on the screen" and within a couple of seconds, both wives line went off, fish on! While the misses is fighting her fish, I miss a strike on a jig, she told me to "go sit down and I'll show you how to hook them later".  So I did. She brings up a 35lb AJ on a knocker rig while dropping to the bottom. Jan's wife is still fighting her, she's on a spinning rig and not making ground to quickly. After 30 minutes, it's another healthy AJ. Jan goes over to gaff this thing and almost loses it. Lori yells "can I get a better deckhand". I tell Jan, "man we're not representing well at all"  This is how the rest of the day went, guys are catching all the small crap and the ladies are schooling us just like in high school! 
At one point, all three ladies are tight lined and we are left to man the deck. :notworthy:
All in all, great day on the Lori K, safe ride to port and a very happy crew! :thumbsup: 

Hope you enjoy the pics and video


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

If you take those heads off them AJ's and put em on the smoker, you'd be shocked to see how much meat there is in them jokers!!! Put em on a smoker mouth up and smoke em!!! Good job on (I believe) the best eater in the sea!!!!


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

I told you at the Cove you would do good. I still love the saying from the wives "teach him how to fish and you get rid of him all week end" hana paw bra


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks like another great day spent with family and friends Ben!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Awesome report. Do the ladies give lessons? Haha


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Yea that was such a fun and easy day! On top of those good sized keepers, we threw back at least 10 that were up to 28-30 inches long! all good size fish and pole benders!! Thanks for bringing the family out Brah! Hanapa"a!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Kailua Boy said:


> Yea that was such a fun and easy day! On top of those good sized keepers, we threw back at least 10 that were up to 28-30 inches long! all good size fish and pole benders!! Thanks for bringing the family out Brah! Hanapa"a!


Thanks for having us aboard Capt, another great day on the water!
And I think you were right, finally the Cahn's that can catch fish.  lmao


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Here is one of those Ultra Protected ARS that was safely released..


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Way to go!! Nothing better!!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

*Cajun*



PJIII said:


> Way to go!! Nothing better!!


Cool, another Cajun brother on the forum. Wife and I are from New Orleans, west and east bank!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Family and friends, nothing better!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Great job Ben ! It's nice to see reports posted.


----------

